# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Λαμπάκι νυχτός

## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά.μετα από κρούσμα σεισμού πριν 2 μέρες και με τα πουλιά να έχουν χάσει πολλά φτερά από ουρές και φτερούγες.αποφασισα να βάλω ένα λαμπάκι νυχτός.με απασχόλη ποσά watt πρέπει να είναι ώστε τα πουλιά να μπορούν να κοιμηθούν το βράδυ και να μην τα ενοχλεί.σκευτομαι κάποιο λαμπάκι που είναι με φωτοκυτερο που μόλις νυχτώσει ανάβει μόνο του.

Μια βοήθεια οποίος έχει πείρα σε αυτό το θέμα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Έξω τα εχεις Κώστα?

----------


## kostas salonika

Μέσα τα έχω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Εγω τους εχω ενα απλό φωτάκι νυχτος για μωρά. Αλλά εχει τύχει μετα απο σεισμό να αφήσω ολόκληρη λάμπα (να φωτίζει σε άλλο σημείο) για να συνέλθουνε.

----------


## kostas salonika

Από ότι καταλαβενω άμα σου τύχει και φωτακι να έχεις είναι δύσκολο ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Ναι εμένα κάνανε μέρες να το ξεχάσουν τα κακόμοιρα.

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα εγω εχω τις led strip στο 3% σε περιπτωση που τρομαξουν να βλεπουν




> Καλημέρα παιδιά.μετα από κρούσμα σεισμού πριν 2 μέρες και με τα πουλιά να έχουν χάσει πολλά φτερά από ουρές και φτερούγες.αποφασισα να βάλω ένα λαμπάκι νυχτός.με απασχόλη ποσά watt πρέπει να είναι ώστε τα πουλιά να μπορούν να κοιμηθούν το βράδυ και να μην τα ενοχλεί.σκευτομαι κάποιο λαμπάκι που είναι με φωτοκυτερο που μόλις νυχτώσει ανάβει μόνο του.
> 
> Μια βοήθεια οποίος έχει πείρα σε αυτό το θέμα ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

